# New 29 gal tank



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Just got my tank up and running.
I have a coralife 30inch 36 watt T5NO.

Using black flourite mixed with black beauty gravel.
Any suggestions for how I planted my plants because I have no idea what some are called. I just know the java fern and anubias.

Will I have any problems with these plants? I am planning on no c02 and low maintanence.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you have legs for that light fixture use them, and you should have low enough light intensity to be able to do without CO2. Any of the low light plants should do well then, if you use substrate fertilizer tabs, or dose the water lightly every week or so, or both.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have that same light fixture on my 29g. IME, it works fine without the legs, but the light isn't distributed as well as it would with legs. Low light plants will do just fine either way.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, another non Co2 tank. I have a 29 gallon too, so I will be keeping an eye on what you do.


----------



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

So far its doing fine. i dont see any dead plants yet.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

mouaster said:


> So far its doing fine. i dont see any dead plants yet.


Then how about a picture?


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a brand new 30 gallon that I just set up. I was advised to both, plant now & wait until tank cycles which was a bit confusing. I decided to throw caution to the wind & plant some plants. I have a chunk of Hornwort planted & I've got some Dwart Sag on it's way. I'm assuming you have Not cycled your tank yet? I'll be interested in some updates via this thread as well as some pictures if you can. Good luck with your new 29. Brian


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

For cycling you can do a silent one or fishless one. 

CYCLING, SILENT Rex Griggs
With lots of fast growing stem plants you can add a medium to large fish load all at once and never see the traditional ammonia or nitrite spikes. Use two groups (4-6 stems each) of plants for each five gallons of water. Plants to use - Foxtail, Hygro, Creeping Charlie, Red Ludwigia, Moneywort, Wisteria, Egeria, Shinnersia rivularis, (Mexican Oakleaf) or Water Sprite.

q8vw fishbreathUsed 1 frozen shrimp cocktail.I tried that for a few days and it stank a bit.


----------



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Can someone tell me how i can load pictures on this website? Do i have to load my pictures from another link and if i do, can you tell me which site i can load my pictures from?


----------



## djmia1200 (Apr 2, 2010)

i started with a similar setup just dosed with excel every day, and it is grown wonderfully.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mouaster said:


> Can someone tell me how i can load pictures on this website? Do i have to load my pictures from another link and if i do, can you tell me which site i can load my pictures from?


There's several you can use, I personally use www.photobucket.com.


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

im pretty sure photobucket.com cost money to use


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

mouaster said:


> Can someone tell me how i can load pictures on this website? Do i have to load my pictures from another link?


I upload them to flickr. Then open the picture > actions > view all sizes > click on a size > pointer on picture and right click and copy image location. Click on the box above with the mountain and paste the location. It is free.

Love the wood and black substrate. What is the substrate? I see some Frill Foxtail flowing over the wood.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Photobucket.com is free. I use it to host all of my photo's both Ebay & Personal. Been using it for many years. Forgot to mention, I have over 200 pictures posted.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Prostock442 said:


> Photobucket.com is free. I use it to host all of my photo's both Ebay & Personal. Been using it for many years.


+1, photobucket is 100% free


----------



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was able to post up my pic now. The tank still looks the same though. 

The fish I have in there are...

2 roseline shark
2 german blue ram
2 electric blue jack demps
1 red tail shark
2 odessa barb
1 siamese algea eater
2 cacatuoides


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

mouaster said:


> The fish I have in there are...
> 
> 2 roseline shark
> 2 german blue ram
> ...


All in a 29gal tank?? :icon_eek:

Where are you going to put them all in a few months after they outgrow this one? 

About the only thing on that list you could keep permanently in a tank this small is the SAE and ONE pair of the dwarf cichlids (NOT the EBJDs).

You're going to need at least 2 more big tanks to keep all those fish. 

You can probably keep a pair of Rams OR a pair of Apistos in a 29gal tank, so you'll need to put the other pair somewhere else.

The roseline barbs will need a minimum of a 55gal (and a 75gal would be better) as will the red tailed shark and odessa barbs (which are schooling fish so you'll need more). 

The EBJDs will become extremely aggressive if they end up being a mated pair so will need a tank of their own, or will need to be separated if it turns out they are 2 males. Adult EBJDs will eat everything they can fit inside their mouths, and otherwise kill any fish not able to stand up for itself.


----------



## Prostock442 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmmm, whoops. Wrong post.


----------



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

the fish are still getting along. we will see what happens later. my friend has the same fish in his 29gallon tank for over a year now and they all get along. maybe it just depends on the fish.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

> Wow. I feel bad for those fish. I wonder how many times this happens, You should have at least asked or researched what fish will cohabitate with what before buying those killers. Maybe you should return them & start over. Explain to the store keeper you had no clue in designing this deadly cocktail. Good luck


 A bit harsh, eh? Most fish are incorrectly marketed to beginning aquarists. Sometimes it takes some good ol' personal experience. Don't get discouraged.

lauraleellbp posted some good information. Now that you know, you can make some changes. 

Welcome to TPT!


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

mouaster said:


> the fish are still getting along. we will see what happens later. my friend has the same fish in his 29gallon tank for over a year now and they all get along. maybe it just depends on the fish.


It's a matter of size. When they're tiny, it's not a big deal, but once they get closer to their adult sizes, it'll be a massacre. Use www.aqadvisor.com to figure out a better species configuration.


----------



## mouaster (Oct 26, 2010)

The leaves on my green plant in the bottom left is starting to turn brown and some new leaves on the anubias grew but they grew out yellow. What can I do to help? I currently do not dose or supply c02.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Most likely your plants are just acclimating to their new environment.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I would get Seachem Excell.


----------

